# Shed? But from What?



## I'mNew2Frogs! (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi Gang,
Newbie question, help with identification.

Two different critters but I'll post separately. Both posts will have the following info...

This is a 18x18x18 Exo_Terra viv, I just set it up about 1 week ago. Humidity had been pretty steady at 99% Temperatures have ranged between (at night, light off) mid 70's to low 80's during the day with lights on.

Anyway, what are these? They are some sort of shed I'm pretty sure but from what? First time I saw these I thought just dried spag moss I managed to get on the glass but they're popping up everyday now.

I did not bake the false bottom material or the ABG material.

I did bake the leaves and wood for 1/2 hr @ 190-200*

I did soak the plants for a couple hours in distilled water but did NOT do the 5-10% bleach. I got nervous about that and followed the guidelines on Josh's Frogs (where I bought the kit with plants) they made no mention of bleach. 

No Springtails, Isopods or frogs have been introduced into the viv yet. Trying to get things going.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

could be 100%...nothing.

or...the shed of the tiniest of dart frog eating snakes!

Don't panic. wait until you see a live worm or something to photographic. That looks like a piece of plant or sphagnum.


----------



## I'mNew2Frogs! (Jan 23, 2019)

Philsuma;3056730That looks like a piece of plant or sphagnum.[/QUOTE said:


> That's what I thought at first but they're popping up a few new ones everyday.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

could be some sort of plant spore or mold.


----------

